# Very Cool!



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/206


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Makes you wonder doesn't it?

I'm sure they captured lots of those squid and are studying them to learn more of their skin patterns to blend in. One day that will be military technology, trust me.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Isn't Mother Nature SO COOL!!!!!


----------

